# Please help me finding out this Plant name



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like watersprite - Ceratopteris Thalictroids


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Does it look like this? (Water sprite)


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

no its doesn't. 
its not Water Sprite. its something else. I asked my LFS and they have no clue


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

I think this may be Milfoil.


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

no its not even milfoil.....its leafs are like Cabomba but not that thin they are thick.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Possibly Limnophilia sessiflora.


----------

